# Moving / Lifting big rocks by hand?



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I would just get some chain and quick links and make a Tsumaura Sling like they use to lift boulders by helicopter

Take a piece and make a loop around the bottom. Then cross 2 pieces and connect to the bottom loop on each end


----------



## sassyconnie (May 26, 2011)

Yes, you may move those heavy rocks using your bare hands but there are some tools that can be used to help you do the job easier. For moving heavy objects such as rocks, you'll be needing Winch or a Pry Bar. Pry Bar is tool that can be used to help you get heavy rocks out of the ground so that they may be rolled, wedged or moved to a new location. Whilst Winch is a tool for leveraging that will let you move heavy objects such as rock.


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

With a chain sling, you might be able rent an engine crane(put on plywood or something stable) and remove the tailgate.
Back the truck right to the rock and location.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There are also web-strap slings made for two men to use to lift boulders and balled-trees. Nurserymen use them.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I have a rock bar and shovels and such, and I can lever the rocks around without too much difficulty. It is just the lift up into the truck that is a problem. A ramp really isn't an option as the ground is really rugged.

Thanks for the pictures of the slings. Are the nursery ball slings available commercially or are they a home-brew sort of thing? Fabric straps would be ideal.


----------

